# Employment Verification



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi,

Today (15/11/09) my employer received a phone call from Australian Embassy (UAE) to verify my employment with present company where i've been working since 2003, thanks to my boss, he replied positively to their queries.
will they call my previous employers too?

from now how many months it should take to assign a CO to my file? any ideas?

regards
ali


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

alizulfs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today (15/11/09) my employer received a phone call from Australian Embassy (UAE) to verify my employment with present company where i've been working since 2003, thanks to my boss, he replied positively to their queries.
> will they call my previous employers too?
> ...


I think you already have a Case Officer. 

Because Case officer is the person who look into your application and decides to send your file to verification department or not.

If satisfied with the first verification they wont call the previous employer.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you have a CO already. hold your horses, as soon as the status in front of the work exp says met, you will be asked for meds and PCC.

wish u luck


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> you have a CO already. hold your horses, as soon as the status in front of the work exp says met, you will be asked for meds and PCC.
> 
> wish u luck


thanks for update anj... status not yet changed... hoping for the bests...

how about your case... any updates

best of luck..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no updates, i was on a 10 day vacation. just got an email from ACT saying they have been after DIAC to speed the processing of non CSL state sponsored applications. cant say what happens when

cheers
a


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> no updates, i was on a 10 day vacation. just got an email from ACT saying they have been after DIAC to speed the processing of non CSL state sponsored applications. cant say what happens when
> 
> cheers
> a


inshallah soon... u have lots of patience..wish you lots of luck...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks ali.. wait till my patience wears off.. i hope it never does.. i hate myself when i am not able to wait for things


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Do they call the employer before or after they request the MED & PCC?

Regards,


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

steafo said:


> Do they call the employer before or after they request the MED & PCC?
> 
> Regards,


some people are getting through even without empl. verification, and i learned it is done after the CO allocation...


----------



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

One thing i would like to mention here.. ... status may not get changes even if you get the VISA 
I am in Sydney right now jsut check my docs status it stll stays recieved and required 
so i would suggest you to keep checking your email 

regards
jiggy



alizulfs said:


> some people are getting through even without empl. verification, and i learned it is done after the CO allocation...


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

jig21nesh said:


> One thing i would like to mention here.. ... status may not get changes even if you get the VISA
> I am in Sydney right now jsut check my docs status it stll stays recieved and required
> so i would suggest you to keep checking your email
> 
> ...


lol.. thanx jig,
i already rcvd a mail from CO and status changed to met for all except meds, pcc and proof of eng. for my wife...

i'll send my wife's 12th certs to CO, lets see what he says..

ali


----------



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

cool,

Congrats!

Thats what I meant the best way to keep eye is email or the status on the website (sometime they never get changed.... )

Regards
Jiggy



alizulfs said:


> lol.. thanx jig,
> i already rcvd a mail from CO and status changed to met for all except meds, pcc and proof of eng. for my wife...
> 
> i'll send my wife's 12th certs to CO, lets see what he says..
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ali 12th certs ar enot enough, its better is you arrange for personalised letter from the school authority. if they are not satisfied they might ask for 2nd installment.


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> ali 12th certs ar enot enough, its better is you arrange for personalised letter from the school authority. if they are not satisfied they might ask for 2nd installment.


1) exactly anj, i was doing the same... today i told my bro to request from school and college regarding medium of instruction certificate.... so they agreed and shall recv by tomorrow.... if DIAC accepts that its good else i'll pay 2nd installment....

2) since 1999 im out of india.. once in a year i visit on vacation.. still i need to obtain PCC from india? pls comment... 

3) i have mentioned my mother's name in "non-migrant dependent" category in my online application, now CO is asking confirmation if it is correct then they need PCC and MEDS for non-migrating dependent, if not then they are asking Form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers) to fill and send.

your valuable inputs are appreciated....
kindly
ali


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Ali,

Why do you want to pay 2nd installment, come on $3200 is too much of money. I would suggest to book a IELTS test for your wife if at all required. Test would cost you Dhirams 800 and all she needs is any score above 5.

Good luck buddy, try to hold on your money now.. who knows you might need them in Australia..

Best Regards,
Randhir


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Ali,
> 
> Why do you want to pay 2nd installment, come on $3200 is too much of money. I would suggest to book a IELTS test for your wife if at all required. Test would cost you Dhirams 800 and all she needs is any score above 5.
> 
> ...


i'll do that.. its good advise.... but the problem is the latest date available for IELTS is 9th-Jan-2010. CO has given deadline till 15th-Dec-2009... what to do in this case?

i have a question... i was in saudi arabia for 4 years.. 1999-2002, do i have to get PCC from saudi also? pls help


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Ali, 

I really don't know, If I was you, I would provide PCC from Dubai (CID) and India. If at all CO asks for Saudi PCC as well, then I might drive to Saudi stay there a day or two and bring the PCC to provide them. I don't know what is the process in Saudi.. If they require your saudi ID / CPR etc.

My logic is, if you had any criminal case in saudi, then you wouldn't get NOC in dubai. Anyway, I would say to wait if CO asks for that certificate. 

Good Luck Buddy


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

alizulfs said:


> i'll do that.. its good advise.... but the problem is the latest date available for IELTS is 9th-Jan-2010. CO has given deadline till 15th-Dec-2009... what to do in this case?
> PCC from saudi also? pls help


Send them the educational certificates of your wife with letter from university/ School sating that her medium of instruction was english. Plus tell them that still you have booked her IELTS exam and that her result is expected by third week of January

BTW: check exam dates in muscat/ Bahrain/ Doha, you might get sooner date, get ticket from Air arabia / Bahrain air or jazeera, might cost you 400 dhirams return to any of the locations. 

(Just Checked on British council website, there is a IELTS test in muscat and salalah on 12th Dec. you have to check is seats are avaialable still for that test..)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you have to get clearance from each country you stayed at for more thn a year, in last 10 years


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> you have to get clearance from each country you stayed at for more thn a year, in last 10 years


CO has sent me a pdf containing info on obtaining PCC and it says for Saudi Arabia as below:

SAUDI ARABIA
Relevant document – Current Residents – ‘No
Previous Conviction Certificate’
Apply in person to Police General Headquarters or
Police Quarters in the area of residence in Saudi Arabia
Provide: Iqama, letter from Australian Embassy Riyadh,
2 passport size photos, fingerprints (obtainable at Police
Department)
© COMMONWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA, 2009 (Design date 08/09) – Page 28
Forms instructions on how to seek a supporting letter
from the Australian Embassy Riyadh are provided
directly to the applicant by the case officer. A fee is
payable to the Australian Embassy Riyadh (Department
of Foreign Affairs and Trade)
Fee payable
Note Non-residents – once a person has left Saudi
Arabia no procedures exist to obtain a Certificate

so, CO did not sent me any other forms relating to Saudi Arabia.. 
its good... i didnt have to go thru the glitches of saudia..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

alizulfs said:


> CO has sent me a pdf containing info on obtaining PCC and it says for Saudi Arabia as below:


That sounds good to me..


----------



## f4fred (Nov 21, 2009)

*Recognition of Prior Learning RPL by ACS*

Dear Fellows,

I applied for ACS assessment in March 09, in July 09 they told me that I dont meet their education criteria being a Postgraduate in Public Administration with MIS major. However, they offered me to apply for Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL), keeping in view my experience, certifications and diplomas.

I applied for the same in Sep 09 and got a positive assessment as Network Security Specialist i.e. MODL and CSL, in Nov 09. All is good and the only question, I have is that if the project reports that were submitted as part of RPL application form are individually verified. I submitted genuine reports but there is a possibility that if the contact my employer regarding those project reports, they may cut down one or two tasks that I mentioned I did.

So the question is if the Project Reports submitted as part of RPL are thoroughly verified with the employer or only the overall verification of the employer reference is done?

Please help?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI F4fred

welcome to the forum. as far as employment verification is concerned, they usually call the employer/HR if you are working in the company, they dont do verification from X employees. it normally applies only for recent employment unless you have left your job a month back. anyway, they do ask if you were involved in the tasks ad mentioned in the CV. not all cases face physical verification but being high risk region they are very particular these days. I really can not comment if they do a word by word verification but from when I have read in the forum itself, they do a general one. speak to the HR/Manager just for a few mins which i am sure isnt enough to discuss the entire RPL report. But i hope you did not write anything that you do not do


----------



## f4fred (Nov 21, 2009)

Dear Anj

Thanks for your input. I think, you are right that it is not possible for them to verify word by word what I have written in the RPL reports. If they go for verification of my employer reference word by word, I dont think there is any issue. For RPL reports I was a bit concerned that it could be troublesome for any of the managers to verify 2 reports of over 1000 words each.

Anyway, I am applying in a day or two with DIAC and hope all would be good, Inshallah.

Regards,
Fred, F.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Guys.. 

I a little lost here.. are we talking about DIAC job verification or ACS job verification.. 

IF we are talking about DIAC.. I am really not sure.....how will DIAC have access to RPL report. Do they have access to RPL ??? or we have upload RPL doc again for DIAC..

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## martharon (Oct 21, 2009)

hi i will be happy if anyone could say about the DIAC verification process.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

martharon said:


> hi i will be happy if anyone could say about the DIAC verification process.


martharon.........
I faced the job verification.
They called to my former office were i left that job 2 years ago.
Asked my immediate boss, unfortunately he was on a one month leave for major knee surgury.
So they asked to connect to HR. There also i am not so lucky as HR never liked me leaving that job 2 years ago.
They asked my Employee no:
Date of leaving the service.
Further thing i dont know.
..................................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Pased January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Received File no: November 2008
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Waiting for Visa.???
Instead of granding Visa Job verification came. *So having sleepless nights*


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Regarding Job verification........how can HR know abt our job roles?
HR can only provide compensation,employment period and cadre details.
IS DIAC satisfied by confirming these things? or do they dig out each detail?

I think they can directly call HR (as letterhead contails their details) instead of routing through different people in office.



hari999999 said:


> martharon.........
> I faced the job verification.
> They called to my former office were i left that job 2 years ago.
> Asked my immediate boss, unfortunately he was on a one month leave for major knee surgury.
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Gaurav they do verification only when they are not satisfied with the documents you provide, that is the reason why i suggested giving every and any document that you have which can prove your being employed.

they do v erify with the HR, manager etc but not in every case and now they are very particular specially after the terror attacks. and remember India comes in High Risk zone.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Anjali,
Generally which phase out of these* Employment verification, PCC,Medical,etc* is more time consuming in visa processing?




anj1976 said:


> Gaurav they do verification only when they are not satisfied with the documents you provide, that is the reason why i suggested giving every and any document that you have which can prove your being employed.
> 
> they do v erify with the HR, manager etc but not in every case and now they are very particular specially after the terror attacks. and remember India comes in High Risk zone.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the phase before u get the CO is the worst, takes maximum time but once u have the CO things are relatively fast


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

What's the average (approx) time for CO assignment? Does it depend upon visa subclass?



anj1976 said:


> the phase before u get the CO is the worst, takes maximum time but once u have the CO things are relatively fast


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes Gaurav, this is where the priority processing comes in.. the applications on highest priority get a CO and those who dont are kept on hold till their turn comes


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Does DIAC again checks all the parameters as accessed bu ACS?
Qualifications/Employer/Work skills etc all the things that were verified by ACS?



anj1976 said:


> Yes Gaurav, this is where the priority processing comes in.. the applications on highest priority get a CO and those who dont are kept on hold till their turn comes


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

many a times they do if they ar enot satisfied with the documents provided. they physically check with your employer/HR (over the phone or make a visit)


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I suppose it depends upon the CO. :confused2:
Also application which fall under CSL are verified more critically than others?:boxing:



anj1976 said:


> many a times they do if they ar enot satisfied with the documents provided. they physically check with your employer/HR (over the phone or make a visit)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

nothing like that, every application is verified.. they want to make sure you have not forged the documents or are not faking the skill


----------



## martharon (Oct 21, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> martharon.........
> I faced the job verification.
> They called to my former office were i left that job 2 years ago.
> Asked my immediate boss, unfortunately he was on a one month leave for major knee surgury.
> ...


thanks hari, what will happen if any of the company which they call to verify gives a vague details (i am not meaning negative reply ). in what way will it affect me. and another company gives good feed back about me.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Martharon,

they do the verification on a regular basis, for them it is everyday job. not every employer would be comfortable giving out details of the company or the roles of employee, as long as they say things to support the cv, you are safe.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Martharon,
> 
> they do the verification on a regular basis, for them it is everyday job. not every employer would be comfortable giving out details of the company or the roles of employee, as long as they say things to support the cv, you are safe.


Very True.. think of outsourcing companies in India, do you think HR guys would say that yes, this guy worked for so and so process..? Where companies pretend that they are not outsourcing at all..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they never give out the company names, my husband worked in technical support outsourced for microsoft, and the letter he got from the XYZ company he worked for did not have microsoft name in it. to support our documents he gave all certificates of excellence as they had both, company name and microsoft logo on it.. the HR clearly told him, they wont write the client/vendor names in the letter


----------



## martharon (Oct 21, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Martharon,
> 
> they do the verification on a regular basis, for them it is everyday job. not every employer would be comfortable giving out details of the company or the roles of employee, as long as they say things to support the cv, you are safe.


thanks anj1976, so if i give them the certificates and other stuffs to prove myself then there will not be any problem right.
what will be the worst situation if the details are wrong.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if teh details are wrong, they can reject the visa, it is not suggested that anyone give them wrong details or forged papers.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

martharon said:


> thanks hari, what will happen if any of the company which they call to verify gives a vague details (i am not meaning negative reply ). in what way will it affect me. and another company gives good feed back about me.


martharon.........
If they are not satisfied with the first company details in enuiry they call the second firm you worked 
After revealing both details then only they take decision.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Marathon,
I think (correct me, if m wrong) if ur Manager's referance confirms the same (as in referance letter issued by him) to DIAC during verification, you need not worry.
:clap2:
DIAC authority may not be a technical specialist to dig out details of every case, so as long as ur CV n referances matches, you need not worry.

:focus:



hari999999 said:


> martharon.........
> If they are not satisfied with the first company details in enuiry they call the second firm you worked
> After revealing both details then only they take decision.


----------



## martharon (Oct 21, 2009)

thank you all for clearing my doubts.

yes Gaurav i do mean what you told. if he says something away from the letter he has given me, does the authorities will give time for me to give explanations?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Marathon,
I don't understand why ur manager will turn back frm the things he had mentioned in ur referance letter during DIAC verification.
If he has agreed to refer u, he will adher to it.
:clap2:
If DIAC is not satisfied, they may ask u to submit more docs in support of ur appeal....depends upon CO.
B +ve.



martharon said:


> thank you all for clearing my doubts.
> 
> yes Gaurav i do mean what you told. if he says something away from the letter he has given me, does the authorities will give time for me to give explanations?


----------



## martharon (Oct 21, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Hi Marathon,
> I don't understand why ur manager will turn back frm the things he had mentioned in ur referance letter during DIAC verification.
> If he has agreed to refer u, he will adher to it.
> :clap2:
> ...


oh thank you. no i had some bitter experience in one of the company.


----------

